# Noch Jemand aus dem Eichsfeld hier ?



## NoFear007 (12. Oktober 2006)

Noch jemmand aus dem Eichsfeld hier ?
ich bin aus dem Eichsfeld, noch jemmand ?


----------



## BennoBerggeil (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi, hier ist noch ein Eichsfelder!!

Suche Gleichgesinnte für Touren am Wochenende im Obereichsfeld, Harz oder Hainich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Aus dem Eichsfeld sind hier einige vertreten z.B.Sketcher ,Ohmtroll, Rahmenbrecher, Steinbeisser, Micha 59, ich und sicher auch noch andere.Wir sind im Umkreis von Leinefelde verstreut.

Also wie Ihr seht Ihr seit nicht allein.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## sketcher (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ursprünglich wollten wir dieses Forum nicht "Thüringer Wald, ..." nennen, sondern *Eichsfeld und Umgebung*.
Doch man ist ja nicht fremdenfeindlich ...  

gruß,
sketcher


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Oktober 2006)

sketcher schrieb:


> Ja, ursprünglich wollten wir dieses Forum nicht "Thüringer Wald, ..." nennen, sondern *Eichsfeld und Umgebung*.
> Doch man ist ja nicht fremdenfeindlich ...


----------



## Bergarbeiter (14. Oktober 2006)

Kommt ihr noch mal in den HARZ!


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (14. Oktober 2006)

hier ist noch ein Eichsfelder der aber im Moment nicht wirklich fit ist !
Die Räder stehen nur so rum da ich einfach keine Zeit zum Biken habe!

Mfg Marco


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Oktober 2006)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> hier ist noch ein Eichsfelder der aber im Moment nicht wirklich fit ist !
> Die Räder stehen nur so rum da ich einfach keine Zeit zum Biken habe!


Na Marco, nur um Dich zu ärgern setz ich mich gleich heute abend hin und schreibe mal, wo Teddy und ich heute waren: 
*Auf Trailsichtung!*
Hab schon überlegt, ob man nen thread "technische singletrails im Eichsfeld" machen sollte, aber dann müsste man auch die Bleicheröder Berge dazunehmen.

Jedenfalls sind wir um kurz(entschlossen) vor zehn los Richtung Ohmgebirge. Hinterm Klei oben waren wir richtig warm und haben nach nem Alternativweg die Hahnklippen runter gesucht ... und diesmal endlich gefunden. Und was fürn Teil, mit ner steilen Blätterschurre zwischen Buchen durch, was für Dich, Marco!
Unser Messtischblatt gibt wohl noch so einiges her, jedenfalls hatten wir hinter Haynrode am Wartberg den nächsten unentdeckten trail.
Die Forstautobahn weiter gings Richtung Matrienthal.
Der Anstieg im Marienthal hoch ist hart, zum Teil bis 30%, wäre was für sketcher  
Nach kurzer Rast an der Schutzhütte Bohnenberg sind wir dann weiter zu den Hauröder Klippen ...







mit Besichtigung des Kantentrails am Ohmberg... 
bis zum gefährlichen Ohmberg-DH...






Teddy war trotz Blitz zu schnell.
Weiter ging's bergauf inklusive kleinem trail zur Sonder...






Wo wir uns nach kurzem Blick auf die Schönheit unserer Heimat ...






...einem neuen trail widmeten, den Teddy kürzlich wehmütig-bikelos sichtete und der von der Sonder herunterführt. 
Aber wie ... ein Sahne-Teil durch den Buchenwald, der mittig schön steil wird, mit ner geilen Kurve und Absatz, dann soulig runter.
Der Rest war Rückweg, wir ließen den Kansteintrail mal liegen und sind vorm Langenberg nach Battern zurück.






So nun sagt mal was.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Du bist ja regelrecht gemein Teddy Das werd ich mir merken und wenn ich dann mal wieder Zeit hab werd ich hier die Trails abfahren und dabei an dich denken wenn du mal keine Zeit hast!

PS:: Das kann aber noch dauern bin gerade am Kinderzimmer einrichten!

MFG Marco


----------



## Teddy (20. Oktober 2006)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Du bist ja regelrecht gemein Teddy Das werd ich mir merken und wenn ich dann mal wieder Zeit hab werd ich hier die Trails abfahren und dabei an dich denken wenn du mal keine Zeit hast!
> 
> MFG Marco



Da ich fast nie Zeit habe (kannst den Ohmtroll fragen) kannst Du jederzeit losfahren und erwischst mich immer so das ich mich ärgere. 

Aber im ernst die Tour müssen wir mal zusammen fahren, da über 60% Trail.Ohne Führung findet man das aber nicht alleine. Eine Abfahrt hab ich zweimal versucht aber   kann vieleicht bei Dir in Schule gehen müssen das unbedingt machen. 
Die Strecke ist auch noch ein wenig ausbaubar was die Länge anbelangt und von der besten Abfahrt gibt es auch kein Bild.

Melde Dich sowie Du kannst und *der Rest *ist auch willkommen zu einer schönen Tour.
Am besten hier im Forum melden oder beim Ohmtroll oder mir.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## michael59 (21. Oktober 2006)

Da ich zur Zeit außer Gefecht bin freut mich der Bericht besonders-
ich hoffe das ich bald wieder dabei bin

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (22. Oktober 2006)

@Ohmtroll & Teddy

gute Vorarbeit Männer! Wollen wir das nicht als Saisonauftakt für Anfang November aufnehmen?

Wenn einer von euch beiden (besser noch zu zweit) den Guide macht, wäre das ne hübsche Sache für das *Wochenende 11/12. Nov.*
Vorhin habe ich nämlich mit Hennig (ESK Onkel) beschlossen, zu jenem We eine

*Mitteleichsfeld-Tour*

anzukurbeln.

Ich bitte umgehend um 'ne Stellungnahme! 

grüße sketcher


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Oktober 2006)

sketcher schrieb:


> @Ohmtroll & Teddy
> 
> gute Vorarbeit Männer! Wollen wir das nicht als Saisonauftakt für Anfang November aufnehmen?
> 
> ...



Hallo, altes Haus!

Teddy und ich haben schon über eine längere Tour gesprochen, quasi sone Trailzusammenfassung. 
Heute war ich nochmal auf Sichtungsreise. Am Mittwoch mussten wir zeitbedingt abkürzen auf der Strasse Bodenstein-Adelsborn. Da hab ich mich schon gefragt, obs da nicht ne Möglichkeit gibt, ab Bornberg in den Wald einzubiegen. Gibts natürlich, und zwar trailig und in beide Richtungen fahrbar.
Schaut mal her:






Ost-West gibts diese Variante:






mit dieser Geschichte drin:






Heikel...
Der Oktober ist jetzt golden und trocken - also genial zum Fahren, es ist zu schade die Zeit mit Arbeit zu vergeuden  
Nächsten Samstag und auch den 11./12.11. hab ich höchstwahrscheinlich Zeit und hoffe Teddy kann mal wieder... sowie Micha, Marco, Steini ... sind auch mal wieder frei und io?


----------



## sketcher (22. Oktober 2006)

Na, das hört sich doch saugut an!  
Ob's diesen Samstag was wird, kann ich noch nicht fest sagen, aber ich geb dir bescheid.

Dann machen wir den 11.12. klar?!  Mir wär's eigentlich egal ob Sa oder So.  Was sagt Teddy? ... und Steini? ... und Marko? ...und Micha?(falls es gesundheitlich geht) ... und die anderen hier?
Ich mach dann den Touraufruf, wenn's recht ist (und ich das noch hinkriege). 

grüße, skr.

p.s. klasse Bilder Mann!!!


----------



## Teddy (22. Oktober 2006)

[/COLOR]





sketcher schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch saugut an!
> Ob's diesen Samstag was wird, kann ich noch nicht fest sagen, aber ich geb dir bescheid.
> 
> Dann machen wir den 11.12. klar?!



BITTE BITTE BITTE anderer Termin!!!!!   

Ich kann am Samstag den 28.10, am Mi den 1.11. ,am So.den19.11 und am25,26.11.

@Ohmtroll

Würde Dir jetzt Samstag oder Mittwoch den 1.11. Gesellschaft leisten.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## mauntenbeiker (23. Oktober 2006)

sketcher schrieb:


> *Mitteleichsfeld-Tour*



...hört sich gut an 

...da würde ich "westlicher nachbar" doch glatt mitfahren wollen


----------



## steinbeisser (23. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

bin dabei, wenn ich es irgendwie einrichten kann.....wird ja auch echt mal zeit mit euch alten haudegen den wald unsicher zu machen.... 

cheers s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennoBerggeil (23. Oktober 2006)

Jungs, das könnte mir auch gefallen 
Würde mich gern anschließen, wenns zeitlich paßt.
Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, laßt rechtzeitig von euch hören.


----------



## NoFear007 (13. Juli 2007)

würde da auch gern mal mitmachen


----------



## Blackeye (5. April 2008)

Bin neu hier komme auch aus den Eichsfeld,würde mich freuen mal mit euch das Eichsfeld mal unsicher zu machen


----------



## sketcher (5. April 2008)

Mach nen Touraufruf.

Von HIG aus geht bestimmt einiges.


----------



## Blackeye (5. April 2008)

Bin ja nur ein zugezogener HIG , kenn mich hier nicht so gut aus


----------



## sketcher (5. April 2008)

...das war bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## Blackeye (5. April 2008)

Wo kommst du eigentlich her?
Würde mich einfach mal anschließen wenn du ne lockre Runde drehst.


----------



## sketcher (6. April 2008)

Großbartloff.

Nächstes Wochenende? (bin momentan außer Gefecht)


----------



## Blackeye (6. April 2008)

Können wir mal festhalten


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (6. April 2008)

Bin auch mit dabei wenn meine frau nix anderes geplant hat muss mal mit Steini reden ob man zusammen bis nach HIg fährt oder man trifft sich unterwegs!

mfg Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackeye (6. April 2008)

Hört sich gut an, muß bloß selber mal sehn wie es bei mir aussieht, wann der Nachwuchs kommen will. Falls er eher kommen will, klappt es bei mir nicht am Wochenende.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. April 2008)

Das klingt ja nach einer neuen Mitteleichsfeldtour.  

Wenn ihr das ganze auf den 20.04. (Sonntag) verschieben - oder kopieren - würdet, dann könnte ich mich überreden lassen auch mal wieder in´s EIC zu kommen. 

Also Sketcher, dann lass dir mal einfallen, wann und wo´s losgehen könnte.


----------



## sketcher (7. April 2008)

... ich schau mal.


----------



## steinbeisser (7. April 2008)

hi folks!

bin im moment auch ausser gefecht, blöde grippe....also wirdes eher nichts am kommenden we....



gruß s.


----------



## sketcher (17. April 2008)

>>>


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4681033&postcount=1


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Mai 2013)

So ich mach mal das Glas Schwartenwurst hier wieder auf 

Sketchers Runde von vor fünf Jahren wäre mein Tipp für alle, welche die schönsten trails des Südeichsfeldes einmal erkunden wollen. Also Axel z.b. 

Nach dem Regen ist ja bekanntlich vor dem Regen und deswegen habe ich den letzten Samstag genutzt, um wenigstens eine kleine 3h-Runde vor meiner Haustür (mitteleres/nördliches Eichsfeld) zu drehen.
Zwecks Unterhaltung bei dem anhaltenden Mistwetter möchte ich dazu mal ein paar Worte und Bilder einfügen.

In den Wald rund um die Zinkspitze zwischen Hahletal und Hundeshagen habe ich mich in den letzen Jahren vielleicht zwei mal verirrt. Irgendwie bin ich immer auf matschigen oder sumpfigen Wegen gelandet. 
Nun, diesmal war es auch nicht anders. Nach der Überquerung der Hahletal-Autobahn namens B247 bei Wintzingerode und einem Blick zurück in Richtung Bodenstein 







blieb ich auf dem Hügelrücken im Wald natürlich wieder im Sumpf stecken.

Also dann doch die lange Traverse auf glattem Kalkschotter im Uhrzeigersinn um den Hügelrücken rum und vor bis oberhalb Hundeshagen. Ein schöner Blick in Richtung Westen:






Die Abfahrt war schön ruppig, untern konnte man das Rad auch mal stecken lassen.






Die kürzest mögliche Dorfquerung an der Kapelle führt hinauf auf den Eichenberg und dem dort vorhandenen Bildstock unter einer Eiche (!) nebst Rastplatz.






Über den Eichenberg dann hinunter nach Teistungen und an der Furt vorbei per Radweg nach Berlingerode. Hinter Berlingerode beginnt das schöne Rangental. Da war ich noch nicht, der Anblick hat mich sehr gefreut.






Mit Pferdchen an der Alten Burg. Weiter oben grasen noch glückliche Kühe in abgelegener Umgebung (nicht weit von Etzelsbach entfernt). 
Der Rückweg dann über den Sommerberg mit Ausblick auf Leinefelde, Worbis und den Eichsfelder Kessel. 
Für eine Hausrunde unspektakulär, aber bei schönem Wetter macht Luft schnappen auf der CC Feile doch Spass!


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> Sketchers Runde von vor fünf Jahren wäre mein Tipp für alle, welche die schönsten trails des Südeichsfeldes einmal erkunden wollen. Also Axel z.b.
> ...


Finde ich gut! 


Die Planung damals 


sketcher schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird jedoch nur eine *kleinere Tour* meinerseits werden können, also ziemlich *locker* und *ruhig* mit höchstens 1000Hm und vielleicht 30-40km.
> ...



Das Ergebnis damals 


sketcher schrieb:


> Okay, es sind fast 60km und 1100Hm geworden, aber ich hätte auch nichts auslassen wollen. 9 Mann waren wir und 7 sind am Ende angekommen. Das ist doch nicht schlecht, oder?
> ...


Tja, 22% Verlust/Schwund sind eben immer eingeplant. 

Nur ... wie bekommen wir den sketcher nach Großbartloff?


----------



## Wichtel (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da erwach ich doch glatt aus meinem Tiefschlaf.
Man wie die Zeit vergeht.
Bin gerne wieder bei einer Eichsfeldrunde dabei


----------



## sketcher (28. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich glaube, ich hab ziemlich lange gepennt ...

Andreas, dein zweites Foto "Blick Richtung Westen", da ist in der Firn eine Doppelkuppe zu sehen, das sind die "Gleichen". Dahin hat's mich nun verschlagen. Keine schlechte Gegend, auch zum Biken, aber ich hab sie noch nicht richtig erfahren können, bin auch nicht mehr so fitt ... naja.

Aber für eine Tour "Rund um den Westerwald" stände ich gern mal wieder zur Verfügung. Ich denke, ich würde auch den einen oder anderen Trail schon wiederfinden. ;-)

Grüße aus Etzenborn
skr #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. Mai 2013)

sketcher schrieb:


> ...
> ich glaube, ich hab ziemlich lange gepennt ...
> ...


Na dann: Guten Morgen! 



sketcher schrieb:


> ...
> Aber für eine Tour "Rund um den Westerwald" stände ich gern mal wieder zur Verfügung. Ich denke, ich würde auch den einen oder anderen Trail schon wiederfinden. ;-)
> ...


Ich würde ab August auch wieder mal ins schöne Eichsfeld kommen. Vorher wird´s bei mir sehr eng mit freien Wochenenden.


----------



## sketcher (29. Mai 2013)

Schön, wie wär's dann gleich mit dem ersten Augustwochenende?


----------



## Kasebi (29. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> So ich mach mal das Glas Schwartenwurst hier wieder auf
> 
> Sketchers Runde von vor fünf Jahren wäre mein Tipp für alle, welche die schönsten trails des Südeichsfeldes einmal erkunden wollen. Also Axel z.b.



Mit Dir und den Rest der Gang jederzeit. 



sketcher schrieb:


> Schön, wie wär's dann gleich mit dem ersten Augustwochenende?



Och Nö da ist EBM in Seiffen und ich verhindert.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Och Nö da ist EBM in Seiffen und ich verhindert.


Na das ist doch mal eine Ansage. 

Mach einen anderen Vorschlag(*). 




(*) Denk aber bitte daran, dass vom 14.07. bis 23.08. in Thüringen Sommerfreien sind und der eine oder andere in dieser Zeit Urlaub nehmen wird.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mach einen anderen Vorschlag(*).




Kann ich nicht. Sieht man vom EBM ab kann ich nicht so weit vorausplanen. Ich weiß leider nie zeitig genug ob und wann ich Sonnabends arbeiten muß. Ansonsten ist zwischen EBM und Jenaer Wochenende noch nichts konkretes geplant.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Mai 2013)

@sketcher, wenn du uns die Strecken "Rund um den Westerwald" zeigen möchtest, dann müsstest du einen Tag festlegen. Vielleicht kannst du dich mit ohmtroll und Teddy abstimmen. 
Ich denke, alle kommen terminlich sowieso nicht unter einen Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (30. Mai 2013)

"abstimmen" ... hä?, was'n das für neumodische Sitten??

*Samstag, 3. August 2013*

Genauer Start- und Zeitpunkt wird rechtzeitig (ca. 12h vorher) bekanntgegeben.


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Mai 2013)

sketcher schrieb:


> *Samstag, 3. August 2013*
> 
> Genauer Start- und Zeitpunkt wird rechtzeitig (ca. 12h vorher) bekanntgegeben.



Ist notiert!  
Aber bitte mehr als 12 Stunden vorher bekannt geben. Schließlich muss ich anreisen.


----------



## sketcher (30. Mai 2013)

Fein, lassen wir also nochmal die alte Sau raus. 

Ich hoffe, daß es wenigstens regnet ...


----------



## ChurchAngel (30. Mai 2013)

Steht auch in meinem Kalender ...wenn ich als "Ur-Eichsfelder" (lang ist`s her) mit darf


----------



## sketcher (31. Mai 2013)

Es ist uns eine Ehre!


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (9. Juni 2013)

Habs auch eingetragen


----------



## Hacki22 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo und Grüße aus Lengenfeld unterm Stein....


----------



## sketcher (16. Juli 2013)

Torsten hat am 3.8. nun doch leider keine Zeit ...

Machen wir's am *Elften?*


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Juli 2013)

sketcher schrieb:


> Machen wir's am *Elften?*


Von mir aus gern!


----------



## Hacki22 (18. Juli 2013)

bin dabei.... (wenn keiner was dagegen hat) Vieleicht noch 1-2 Kollegen...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (20. Juli 2013)

is mir egal wann ich versuchs einzurichten


----------



## ChurchAngel (29. Juli 2013)

Bei mir würde es am 11ten auch besser klappen.

Wann und wo soll es losgehen?


----------



## sketcher (30. Juli 2013)

Es melden sich ja doch einige!    und ich denke, da braucht es keinen gesonderten Aufruf mehr, als diesen hier:

Also, Thorsten und ich planen eine nette, ruhige und knochenfreundliche Alte-Herren-Runde durch das südliche Eichsfeld. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vor dem Netto-Markt in Dingelstädt (Wachstedter Str.) am Sonntag, dem 11.8. um 10:00 Uhr.

Wer mitkommen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Mitzubringen sind ein geländetüchtiges Fahrrad, Helm uffm Kopp, Turnbeutel, Getränke nach eigener Wahl, Geld und Zigaretten (letzteres nicht zwingend). Verantwortlich ist, wie immer, jeder für sich selbst.

Über die genaue Route grübele ich noch ... vielleicht wird's was Schpontaanes.  *g*


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (30. Juli 2013)

muss ich den helm schon bei der Anreise mipm Auto dragn?

Termin ist eingetragen


----------



## sketcher (30. Juli 2013)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> muss ich den helm schon bei der Anreise mipm Auto dragn?



Wenn du so mit dem Auto fährst, wie mit dem Bike, wärs sicher net verkehrt.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mich gebessert EHRLICH!!
ICh gehör doch auch schon zu de alten Herren oder zumindest fahr ich nicht als Altenpfleger mit!


----------



## Kasebi (4. August 2013)

Nehmt ihr auch "Ausländer" mit? Nach dem ich den EBM in Seiffen recht gut überstanden hab fühl ich mich doch gewappnet im Eichsfeld zu biken. Und  bei einem ESK halbwegs mit zu halten. 
Also bis dann (Wenn ich darf )
Kasebi


----------



## sketcher (4. August 2013)

Klar, aber versprich dir nicht zuviel. Wir machen nur eine gemütliche Ausfahrt.


----------



## Kasebi (5. August 2013)

sketcher schrieb:


> Klar, aber versprich dir nicht zuviel. Wir machen nur eine gemütliche Ausfahrt.



Warum denn nicht. Allein die Leute die zugesagt haben sind die Anreise wert. Und gemütlich ist ein sehr dehnbarer BegriffWobei ich nichts aber auch gar nichts gegen Gemütlichkeit habe.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chelli (6. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade von Torsten von der Tour erfahren und würde mich gern anschließen.


Gruß,
Chelli


----------



## _torsten_ (9. August 2013)

sketcher schrieb:


> ... Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz vor dem Netto-Markt in Dingelstädt (Wachstedter Str.) am Sonntag, dem 11.8. um 10:00 Uhr. ...


Es sieht dann wohl so aus, dass wir zu viert in Erfurt in den Zug steigen und um 09:30 Uhr in Silberhausen ankommen. Von dort aus geht´s dann gemütlich zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## sketcher (9. August 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es sieht dann wohl so aus, dass wir zu viert in Erfurt in den Zug steigen und um 09:30 Uhr in Silberhausen ankommen. Von dort aus geht´s dann gemütlich zum Treffpunkt.



Aber dann macht das unbedingt dem Zugführer (oder Bahnservicebetreuungsdingsbums, oder wie der jetzt heißt) vorher klar!
Oft fährt der Zug am HP Sbhs einfach durch, obwohl der Halt auf dem Fahrplan steht.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (10. August 2013)

muss meine Teilnahme leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen meine rechte Schulter versagt ihren Dienst!

viel spass trotzdem und immer kette rechts!


----------



## sketcher (10. August 2013)

Mann, was sind das für Geschichten ... schade. 

Kannste nicht einarmig?


----------



## mi2 (11. August 2013)

mist, jetzt erst gelesen .grüße aus hig.Leider keine zeit morgen. werden den thread mal verfolgen 

viel spaß euch. is ja bestes radelwetter morgn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (11. August 2013)

Pünktlich zurück (20:20) und wieder Landfein gemacht. War ne tolle Tour mit einem absoluten Zusatzpunkt. Ich durfte mit sieben weiteren duften Bikern unterwegs sein. War ne richtig gute Truppe. Ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke gibts dann auch noch im Lauf der Woche. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (12. August 2013)

Tja, was soll ich außer einem Dankeschön an Sketcher alles schreiben? 
Vielleicht, dass das Anhalten des Zuges in Silberhausen geklappt hat?
Oder dass _torsten_ am Ende der Tour auf einen Zug gewartet hat, der nach Gotha fährt aber auf seinem Zettel eigentlich Leinefelde stand und es einen Zug nach Gotha um diese Zeit nicht gab?
Oder dass die Mitfahrer eine prima Truppe waren?
Oder dass der Wildschweinbraten lecker geschmeckt hat?

Keine Ahnung! Es war jedenfalls eine gelungene, gemütliche (*) Ausfahrt, die mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.

  @sketcher, ich hoffe, du konntest deine Wunden am Abend noch pflegen lassen. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und gute Besserung!

Wie war das noch mal? 


			
				Sketcher schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste nicht einarmig?


*duck und weg*

(*) Nach meiner Messung waren es 64.3 km und 1260 hm -> gemütlich?. 

Hier ein paar Fotos:


----------



## sketcher (12. August 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich außer einem Dankeschön an Sketcher alles schreiben?
> ...
> Oder dass die Mitfahrer eine prima Truppe waren?



Genau das! 

Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, daran konnte auch mein kleiner Ausrutscher nichts ändern. Danke auch für die professionelle medizinische Hilfe! 



> (*) Nach meiner Messung waren es 64.3 km und 1260 hm -> gemütlich?.



Wegen der Gemütlichkeit wurde ja auch auf diese Distanz gefahren. Mir jedenfalls war's genug.

Ja, und einarmig geht durchaus. 

Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal
skr#


----------



## ohmtroll (12. August 2013)

Jou von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank an Thomas für das Anleiern und Führen der Tour und an die prima Truppe zur Begleitung. 
Hat Spass gemacht im Südeichsfeld ein wenig rumzukurven ... 





... auf Naturparkpfaden neben und durch Bachbetten





... mit Lichtgestalten





... zu Aussichtspunkten die "Fenster" heißen





... mit Dieteröder Klippen und Blick zum Pfaffschwender Schwelbrand eines Heuballenlagers





... Landeshauptstädtern in der Provinz





... Abfahrten wie Blutrinnen





... eisenharten Eisenschweinen





... finsteren Burgen im tiefen tiefen Wald





... Eselsstiegen mit lächelnden Rittern auf blechernen Pferden





... Imitationen von Äktschn, die man sonst nur vom Fussballplatz kennt

Sowie dem Bild von Sonntagstourern im Eichsfeld nach vollkommen entspannter, sozusagen gemütlicher, kurzer Runde zum Mittagessen nach Ershausen und wieder zurück nach Dingeldorf:








Also ich würde mich freuen, irgendwann in dieser Runde wieder dabeizusein


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (12. August 2013)

streut nur ordentlich Salz in die Wunde Ich ärger mich schwarz das ich da nicht dabei sein konnte!
Aber es wäre auch einarmig nicht gegangen !
Ich freu mich trotzdem für euch das es eine gelungene Tour bei gutem Wetter war!

Mfg Marco


----------



## ChurchAngel (12. August 2013)

Hier findet Ihr meine Bildersammlung 

Mit hat es super gefallen und ich hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung!
Schnelle Genesung für unseren Sketcher!

Eins möcht ich dennoch nicht unerwähnt lassen .... eine nachahmenswerte Variante der Überquerung eines Hindernisses!


























http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/rk/1b/rk1b14bymxjg/large_DSCF1870.JPG?0

...leider kann der Fotoapparat keine Serienbildfunktion


----------



## _torsten_ (12. August 2013)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> ...leider kann der Fotoapparat keine Serienbildfunktion


Das ist nicht so schlimm: du hast die artistische Einlage sehr gut dokumentiert!


----------



## ohmtroll (12. August 2013)

Naja, der alte Mann sieht doch irgendwie ungelenkig aus ...
 

Bei der nächsten Tour können wir ja mal reihum "Schrankenhocken" üben.
Pfahlhocken ist öde und Steinhocken kann der Thomas besser


----------



## Kasebi (13. August 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Naja, der alte Mann sieht doch irgendwie ungelenkig aus ...



Pah da müßtesst du mich mal früh morgens aus dem Bett kriechen sehen. 



> Bei der nächsten Tour können wir ja mal reihum "Schrankenhocken" üben.
> Pfahlhocken ist öde und Steinhocken kann der Thomas besser



OK aber nur wenn der Sankra mit eingeschalteten Blaulicht und Sauerstoffdusche daneben steht. Und der ist nicht für mich. Den braucht ihr weil ihr dann vor Lachen zu ersticken droht. 

Übrigens Frank würde da drüber hüpfen. Geübt hat er ja schon. Obwohl die Haltung ist verbesserungswürdig.







Der Rest der Bildchen, die man sich anschauen kann, ohne Augenkrebs zu kriegen ist hier

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Teddy (13. August 2013)

Wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, aber war leider wie immer verhindert ( ausnahmsweise nicht Arbeit).

Habe das schöne Wetter aber auch genutzt und eine RR Trainingsrunde mit Kids gemacht, was aber kein Vergleich mit eurer Runde war (siehe eure Fotos).

Ich hoffe weiter, das  ich auch mal wieder mit kann.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (15. August 2013)

Teddy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe weiter, das  ich auch mal wieder mit kann.
> Gruß Stefan



Das hoffe ich auch! Am Sonntag hättest Du Dir mit mir eine 90km Kante geben können 

Dafür habe ich gestern abend nach Dienstschluss nur ein bisschen frische Luft geschnappt. Quasi eine "Hausrunde". Rate mal, wo:
















War ein (mit Pausen) 1,5h Entspannungsritt ...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. August 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... Rate mal, wo:



War das da, wo vor langer Zeit mal ein Bergamont abgestürzt ist?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. August 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> War das da, wo vor langer Zeit mal ein Bergamont abgestürzt ist?



Nein, das Bergamont fiel vom Kanstein, ein paar Kilometer westlich im Ohmgebirge, oberhalb von Wintzingerode. 
Die Wilde Kirche befindet sich am Nordabhang, oberhalb von Bischofferode-Schachtsiedlung. Auf das Steinchen kommst Du nur mit Klettern rauf.


----------



## Teddy (15. August 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> War das da, wo vor langer Zeit mal ein Bergamont abgestürzt ist?



Seit wann können den Räder fliegen? Also können sie auch nicht abstürzen.


----------



## mi2 (8. September 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch! Am Sonntag hättest Du Dir mit mir eine 90km Kante geben können
> 
> Dafür habe ich gestern abend nach Dienstschluss nur ein bisschen frische Luft geschnappt. Quasi eine "Hausrunde". Rate mal, wo:
> 
> ...



das erste bild is oben vom Thalwender Kreuz.

mal ne frage am rande.Wer von euch is bei Hillclimb 'Knack die Burg'  dabei?


----------



## sketcher (9. September 2013)

"Knack die Burg" klingt sehr verlockend.  

(der Schulter geht's beinahe schon wieder gut)


----------



## ohmtroll (9. September 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> das erste bild is oben vom Thalwender Kreuz.


Da muss ich leider widersprechen, man sieht in Richtung Kyffhäuser. Und zwar von den Hauröder Klippen aus.
Den Scharfenstein-Anstieg hoch bei "Knack die Burg" finde ich interessant, allerdings hab ich ne kräftezehrende Feier am Vortag. Also die Startnummernausgabe ist einfach zu früh ...


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Oktober 2013)

Nach langer Zeit gabs bei mir heute mal wieder eine schöne Sonntagsvormittagsrunde durch das nördliche Eichsfeld. 
Etwas gemächlich (nach Erkältung) ging es über Haynrode,






weiter über Neubleicherode in Richtung Hauröden 






und östlich Bischofferode am Wald entlang und dann nach Westen zur Geröder Jagdhütte.  An der protzigen Alm habe ich nur die Aussicht fotografiert, nachdem mich auf dem Waldweg zwei KIA-SUV's überholt hatten. 






Beinahe hätte ich die Herrschaften in ihren grünen Jagd-Outfits und den Bierflaschen in der Hand gefragt, ob sie mir (um 11 Uhr vormittags) vor ihren Offroad-Gehhilfen Modell stehen. Aber sie haben mich so blöde angesehen.






Zurück ging es unterm Sonnenstein vobei über Holungen und Kaltohmfeld.






Weitere Bilder der Fototour hier im Album.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Sportfreunde. Der Winterpokal ist eröffnet. Auch im Eichsfeld und angrenzendem Ausland, zb. heute rund um die Sollstedter Halde:






Die blauen Dinger kann man zum Schnapsmachen gebrauchen (hat ja auch schon gefroren):






Preisfrage (IQ Test): Auf welchen Gegenstand kann man gern verzichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChurchAngel (14. November 2013)

Am besten gefällt mir das Bilderrätsel ...!

Ich kann mich aber auch noch daran erinnern, das die Schlehen immer in den "Schachtschnaps" eingelegt wurden


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2013)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aber auch noch daran erinnern, das die Schlehen immer in den "Schachtschnaps" eingelegt wurden



Alternativ auch in unvergällten Arznei-Alkohol aus Nordhausen   ...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. November 2013)

Das Bilderrätsel erinnert mich irgendwie ein einen Dachpappennagel, den ich mir vor einigen Monden im EIC eingehandelt habe. Dabei wollte ich gar kein Dach decken.


----------



## Teddy (16. November 2013)

mit ein bischen Geschick wärst du die paar Meter doch auch auf einem Rad nach Hause gerollt oder fehlt dir da etwa noch die Übung nch so vielen Jahren


----------



## ohmtroll (16. November 2013)

Ja, Teddy , Du sagst es: "mit ein bischen Geschick" ist der entscheidende Ausdruck  

Statt an der Geschicklichkeit zu arbeiten (hilft eh nix) bin ich heute kurz nach Eins mit dem bunten Rad los in den Wald, etwas Gas geben. Über die A38-Brücke am Lindey vorbei nach Bernterode hinunter. Dann den Anstieg am Schützenhaus hoch einen Trecker überholt, was notwendig war, um den schwarzen Abgaswolken zu entgehen. Der Trail am Waldrand des Hagenberges hat leider zwei dicke alte Kiefern als Sperren eingebaut, da ist Klettern angesagt. Oberhalb von Wülfingerode auf dem Galgenberg mal ein Foto:






Hinter Sollstedt dann wie üblich Richtung Rehungen und linksweg die Kleine Hölle hoch.
Heute mal ganz geruhsam wegen Winterpokal. 






Blick nach Deuna, Inversion:





Oben konnte ich es dann doch nicht lassen und mußte den Kantentrail nehmen. Mit dem Hardtail über die nassen Wurzeln fehlte mir aber doch wieder die Technik. 
Bei "Rolfs Blick"  dann ein kurzer Fotostopp für den Brocken überm Nebel:






Die Weiterfahrt nach Osten wurde durch Holzeinschlag 






erschwert, also bin ich dann zur Burg Lohra auf der Strasse weiter.

Auf dem Weg in die Hainleite zur Wöbelsburg habe ich auf die Uhr geschaut und festgestellt, daß dieses Ziel heute zeitlich nicht zu machen ist. 
Der Waldrand lag noch schön in der Sonne:






Nach einem Kilometer auf der L1016 Richtung Kleinberndten bin ich nach Westen auf einen unbekannten Waldweg abgebogen. An dessen Ende eröffnete sich ein Pfad genau auf einer Felsnase den Abhang hinunter. Solche Funde lobe ich mir! Da unbekannt war 50% schieben angesagt. Der Teddy wäre hier gleich runtergerauscht!  Ich hebs mir fürs Fully auf. Sind zwei nette Absätze drin.






"Martinsgrund" nennt sich das Tal, in dem man landet. An dessen Ausgang zum Helbetal hatten es sich diverse Jäger mit ihren Allrad-Gehhilfen und einigen toten Tieren gemütlich gemacht. Ich bin dann den Feuergrund nach Friedrichsrode hoch. 
Bekannt für seine Künstler, stehen hier einige Kunstwerke am Wegesrand:






Über Rehungen und Wülfingerode dann weiter Radweg über Bernterode Schacht nach Battern zurück. 49km, 800hm, 3h.






Das nenn ich einen CDF Himmel...


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2013)

Mein heutiges Winterpokal-Bild ist aus der Rubrik "dead ends and lost places" zu deutsch "Orte im Irgendwo". An der Zufahrt steht das übliche Schild "Schutt abladen verboten"  
Ich nenne es mal "Sanddorn über den Steinen":






Was man halt so findet beim Wege erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2013)

Schon mal in eine Treibjagd hineingefahren? Nein?
Was mir heute passiert ist, möchte ich keinem wünschen.

Meine Tour heute führte mich zuerst in Richtung Waldrand des Düns bei Obergebra. Ich wollte mir die Wege Richtung Lohra ansehen und evtl. etwas neues finden. Die Einfahrt in den Wald war weder mit Absperrband gesichert noch standen irgendwelche Schilder in der Gegend, die auf eine Jagd hinwiesen. Nach ca. 200m durchs feuchte Laub hörte ich Hundegebell bzw. Jaulen und Rufe von rechts aus Richtung Unterholz. Zirka fünf bis sechs Sekunden später knallte es verdammt laut. Quasi direkt an meinem Ohr, so schien es. Ich dachte nur: Die Idioten schießen auf mich!  Und rief dann aus vollem Halse zwei derbe Schimpfwörter in den Wald. Da brach vor mir ein Wildschwein aus dem Dickicht. Da ich den Schuss noch gehört hatte, war ich offenbar nicht getroffen, schoß es mir durch den Kopf. Ein junger Jäger mit Flinte rannte mir aus dem Strauchwerk entgegen. Er war ebenfalls sehr aufgeregt, dachte, er hätte mich erwischt. Das Wildschwein rannte wohl parallel zu mir durchs Dickicht, als der Schütze abdrückte, war es querab wohl 10m entfernt, der Jäger nicht weit rechts dahinter. Meine auffällige rote Jacke und Hose hätten mir bei dieser Konstellation praktisch überhaupt nichts genutzt, ich hatte einfach nur Glück.
Jedenfalls kann ich nur empfehlen, Jagdgebiete zu umfahren ... wenn man weiß, daß da sowas stattfindet ... wenn nicht, wünsche ich viel Glück! 

Die Auffahrt hinauf zum Dün-Kamm am Bergborn war leider genauso schlammig zerfahren, wie auf dem Kamm letztens auch schon. 
Holztransport. Ich blieb also an der Waldkante bis Großlohra und fuhr dann zur Burg hoch. Weiter dann wieder bis zum Betonturm, den ich heute ausgiebig begutachtete.











Hier wurde offensichlich auch mal rumgeballert, wie die Dellen im Stahlblech zeigen. 
Das Konstrukt mit aufgebogenem Blech und Stück Holz ist schick.

Weiter gings in Richtung Hainrode durch den Wald.






Hier fand ich einen unbekannten Weg, der mich aber wieder zurück Richtung Münschenlohra führte. 
Über Nohra und Mörbach dann nach Wechsungen. 





_Antiker Absteller??_

Weiter zu einem kurzen Trail im Wald bei Fronderode, über Kehmstedt an den Dampfrohren entlang nach Bleicherode.  
Im oberen Teil des Langen Tals ist die Waldstraße durch Holztransport aufgemischt.
Kurz vor dem Ziegenrück sah ich in Richtung Autobahn im Wald bei Ascherode eine Holzerntemaschine. 
Leider wird es wohl bald auch unseren geliebten Pfad den Ziegenrück hinab betreffen, wie an den Markierungen zu erkennen ist:






Im unteren Teil hab ich das wegschmierende Vorderrad nicht mehr halten können, Bodenkontakt war die Folge. 
Ziemlich dreckig, aber ohne Blessuren durch Schrot oder Waldboden, kam ich nach 4h/64km/1000hm wieder daheim an.


----------



## Paulchen-81 (24. November 2013)

> _Antiker Absteller??_


Be- und Entlüftungs-ventil für Beregnungsanlagen.Mfg.Paul


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2014)

Einen kurzen Tourbericht einer Solo-Winterpokaltour mit Fotos gibt es hier:
https://plus.google.com/103722032893833627132/posts/MGv1Yrn3YHv


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Einen kurzen Tourbericht einer Solo-Winterpokaltour mit Fotos gibt es hier:
> https://plus.google.com/103722032893833627132/posts/MGv1Yrn3YHv


Muss doch auch mal in deiner Gegend ein paar Touren unternehmen im Jahr 2014.


----------



## Kasebi (16. Februar 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Muss doch auch mal in deiner Gegend ein paar Touren unternehmen im Jahr 2014.


Da will ich mit. Die Düntrails sind zwar nicht ganz ohne. Aber zusammen mit dem Helbetal ist das ein Traumrevier. Im übrigen wäre doch mal wieder eine Eichsfelquerung fällig. Die zweite, an der habe ich teilgenommen, war im Oktober 2010. Gab's danach noch mal eine? Ist jedenfalls ewig lange her. 
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2014)

Wir können dieses Jahr gern zb. ne ähnliche Tour fahren. 
Es gibt einige schöne technische Wege und dazwischen Aussichtspunkte auf dem Dün, in den Bleicheröder Bergen oder im Ohmgebirge. 
Manchmal geht es auch etwas hoch und runter 

Von den Düntrails habe ich am WE allerdings sehr wenig mitgenommen, es war "Rollen" angesagt. 
Wenn es jemandem auf den Wurzeln zu heftig werden sollte, kann man parallel auf die Waldautobahn wechseln.
Für extrem viele Wurzeln empfehle ich sowieso den Landgraben von Nordost nach Südwest.

Außer den drei Eichsfeldquerungen (2xWest-Ost mit 1xAbbruch in Reifenstein, 1x Ost-West 2011) hatten wir weitere geplant, aber es ist immer etwas dazwischen gekommen. Der Anspruch ist auch hoch: ca. 80km mit ca. 1400-1800hm und viele Trails, da braucht man den kompletten Tag und gute Kondition.


----------



## Maik68 (2. März 2014)

Wenn hier wieder eine Eichsfeldquerung geplant werden sollte bin ich gerne wieder dabei. Speziell für den Streckenabschnitt ab Scharfenstein Richtung Westen 
oder umgekehrt kann ich mit schönen Strecken dienen. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## ohmtroll (3. März 2014)

Hallo Maik!  
Wir hatten ja schon einmal eine Querung im Südeichsfeld ins Auge gefasst.
Also mit der Bahn gesprochen von Eichenberg nach Mühlhausen.
Möglich wäre in Grenznähe zb. über Bornhagen Sickenberg Rachelsberg Wiesenfeld Misserode Hülfensberg Lengenfeld Diedorf?


----------



## Maik68 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Ohmtroll,
ich hab leider lange nicht hier vorbei geschaut. Ja, über eine Südeichsfeldquerung hatten wir schon mal gesprochen.
Ich hab auch schon gute Ideen, ähnlich deines Vorschlages.
Nun müssen wir nur einen Termin finden und das Ding durchziehen.

Ich würde mich freuen mal wieder mit dir und den Auebikern auf Tour zu gehen.
Viele Grüße aus HIG
Maik


----------



## ohmtroll (10. März 2014)

Prima, Maik. 
Entweder wir planen ein WE an dem der OWE nicht gänzlich rennbeansprucht ist - oder wir entscheiden kurzfristig - wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik68 (11. März 2014)

Mit dem Passen bei den Leuten ist das ja immer so eine Sache, mal kann der Eine nicht, mal der Andere.
Da macht man es keinem recht. Ich würde kurzfristig entscheiden. Das Wetter spielt bei dieser Route auch eine große Rolle. Wir sind dabei weit abseits des Bahnverkehrs und bei einem Abbruch müssen wir immer ca. 20-25 km bis zum nächsten Bahnhof einplanen.
Abfahren würde ich entweder in Eichenberg oder Arenshausen (hängt auch von der Zugverbindung der Mitfahrer ab).
Dann Hanstein, Teufelskanzel, Alte Ausspann, Vatterrode, Ruine Altenstein, unter der Hesselkuppe lang auf die Gobert, ein wenig ins Hessische mit Wolfstisch und Salzfrau. Irgendwie weiter bis zum Hülfensberg. Nun wieder ins Hessisch zum Plesseturm (so umfährt man die extrem steile Keudelskuppe). Vom Plesseturm auf den Kolonnenweg über Hildebrandshausen bis Diedorf. Alternativ vom Hülfensberg am ehemaligen Gut Keudelstein vorbei dach Lengenfeld/U.St.. Hier gibt es an der Draisine einen guten Imbis und dann weiter über Hildebrandshausen nach Diedorf. Von hier dann Richtung MHL.

Kette Rechts
Maik


----------



## ohmtroll (11. März 2014)

Das wird heftig ;-)
Gobert bis Pfaffschwende kenne ich vom Thomas L Punkt.
Weiter von Diedorf nach Bhf Heyerode Radweg und Trail nach MHL runter ist zum Schluss auch ganz nett.
Na denn, ich hoffe das wird was. 
Die üblichen Verdächtigen lesen ja hier wohl mit ...


----------



## ChurchAngel (12. März 2014)

ich will mit ...wenn ich darf als verdächtiger


----------



## Maik68 (12. März 2014)

Der erste Verdächtige hat sich gemeldet


----------



## _torsten_ (13. März 2014)

Wer ist denn noch alles verdächtig? Gibt´s da auch ´ne Liste?


----------



## Maik68 (13. März 2014)

Wenn es eine geben würde, du ständest darauf!


----------



## Maik68 (13. März 2014)

@ Ohmtroll
oder von Diedorf nach Eigenrieden und dann über den MHL Landgraben weiter. (ist dann aber zu hart)


----------



## Teddy (16. März 2014)

Ich hoffe Ohmtroll du hälst mich auf dem laufenden, da ich hier oft was verpasse. Auch wenn ich zu 90 % am End wieder nicht mit kann.


----------



## Kasebi (16. März 2014)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> ich will mit ...wenn ich darf als verdächtiger


Nehmt ihr auch "ausländische" Bremser mit. Wenn's ums Eichsfeld geht will ich auch auf die Fahndungs.. äh Verdächtigenliste. Ansonsten muß ich euer Revier wieder als Einzelkämpfer Heimsuchen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik68 (16. März 2014)

Kasebi du bist verdächtig und stehst auf der Liste.


----------



## Maik68 (16. März 2014)

Teddy, du bist auch verdächtig!


----------



## ohmtroll (2. April 2014)

Maik meint Samstag wird gutes Wetter.


----------



## Maik68 (2. April 2014)

Auf Wetter.com sah das anders aus, da sollte es erst in der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag feucht werden.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2014)

So hatte ich das auch verstanden. Den Wetterfröschen kann man nicht trauen, höchstens 24h im voraus.


----------



## Maik68 (3. April 2014)

Und was machen wir jetzt. Vom OWE kann weiter keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (3. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht genau, was ihr vorhabt, aber in der o.g. Zeit (Donnerstag 03.04. bis Sonntag 06.04.) bin ich definitiv nicht verdächtig.
Zumal ich aus recht sicherer Quelle (*) weiß, dass ihr eine Strecke mit 85-100 km und 1.500++ hm plant. 


(*) ein OWE-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2014)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Vom OWE kann weiter keiner.


Vielleicht ein bisschen früh im Jahr und alle sind von der km/hm-Angabe verschreckt?
Frank könnte mitkommen. Mal sehen, wie es sich bis morgen entwickelt.
@_torsten_ : Thomas wollte wohl nicht?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein bisschen früh im Jahr und alle sind von der km/hm-Angabe verschreckt?
> Frank könnte mitkommen. Mal sehen, wie es sich bis morgen entwickelt.
> @_torsten_ : Thomas wollte wohl nicht?


@ohmtroll, hat er mir nicht verraten.


----------



## Teddy (3. April 2014)

Bei mir geht es Sa und So nicht. Sa= Arbeit u. So=Kinder haben Rennen in Elxleben.

Habe mich sowieso damit abgefunden das es bei mir wenn nur reine glückssache ist wenn ich kann

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Maik68 (3. April 2014)

So nun mal Butter bei die Fische!  Fahren wir oder nicht ?


----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2014)

Fahren wir im Dreierpack. So als "Probe". Wenn nach der Hälfte der Strecke der Akku alle ist, fahren wir halt zurück 
Frank würde sogar bis Arenshausen chauffiert werden und mich könnte er auch mitnehmen, dabei passt das mit der Bahn aber auch prima.


----------



## Maik68 (3. April 2014)

Machen wir! Wann soll ich in Arenshausen sein?


----------



## ohmtroll (3. April 2014)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Machen wir! Wann soll ich in Arenshausen sein?


Bei der Bahnverbindung eigentlich 8.15 Uhr, aber ich sprech heute abend nochmal mit Frank.


----------



## Maik68 (3. April 2014)

ok und ich schau noch mal auf die Karte.


----------



## Maik68 (4. April 2014)

@ Ohmtroll
hast du schon eine Info wann wir Samstag los wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (4. April 2014)

8.15 Uhr Arenshausen. Es sollen Schauer möglich sein, also packt nen Regenschirm ein.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. April 2014)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und keinen Regen. Ich hoffe auf viele Fotos.


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2014)

Hab die ganze Woche nicht ins IBC geschaut und schon geht mir was durch die Lappen. Aber ich wäre eh nicht dabei gewesen. Vor den Zahlen die Torsten nennt muß ich derzeit noch kapitulieren. Und wenn ihr das nicht wiederholt habt ihr sicherlich einen Trak für mich.  Ich werde morgen die von Udo an mir verhängte Straftour vorbereiten. In groben Zügen weiß ich wo es lang geht. Muß aber noch schauen ob alles machbar ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Maik68 (5. April 2014)

Es waren 1850 hm bei 85 km. Schön und schwer!


----------



## _torsten_ (6. April 2014)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Es waren 1850 hm bei 85 km. Schön und schwer!


 ... wohl eher sehr, sehr schwer.  Gibt´s Bilder?


----------



## Kasebi (6. April 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... wohl eher sehr, sehr schwer.


Wobei schön und schwer immer im Auge des Betrachters liegen  



> Gibt´s Bilder?



und nen Trak?

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (6. April 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...
> und nen Trak?
> ...


Ja, ich habe den eben in der Dropbox gesehen.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. April 2014)

Bilder kommen, Text auch. Musste mit Elli erstmal spazieren gehen.


----------



## Teddy (6. April 2014)

Und was habt Ihr den Rest des Tages nach dem einrollen nun gemacht? ach ja bei der wärme bestimmt

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (6. April 2014)

Man wartet ja schon ...

Gestriger Treffpunkt war der Giftshop in Arenshausen, vor dem Frank sein KfZ mit mir und den Rädern entludt. Maik kam mit der Bahn 8.11 Uhr und es konnte sofort losgehen. Richtung Bornhagen durch ein Waldstück gleich bergauf und wieder bergab. Das war in dieser Art für den ganzen Tag so vorgesehen und hat auch prima geklappt, wie die gesammelten 1800hm zeigen.
Erster Zwischenstopp zum Abbilden von zwei Pedalrittern vor Burg (Hanstein):







Wie auch bei den EIC-Querungen 1+2 fuhren wir dann den Trail Richtung Teufelskanzel






Von der aus die Werra aufgrund der Diesigkeit (die hielt den ganzen Tag an) gerade so erkennbar war.






Im Prinzip folgten wir auf dem größten Teil unserer Strecke dem Wanderweg mit der Kennzeichnung X5, welcher gemeinsam mit dem X7 bis hinter Vatterode verläuft. Den "Höheberg" verließen wir hinter Fretterode ins Tal Richtung Hasenwinkel.






Dann ging es ein kurzes Stück auf der L1002 zurück und über eine asphaltiere Nebenstrecke mit anliegendem Rote Beete Acker (?!) nach Vatterode.






Überall wo wir vorbeikamen gab es samstäglich schuftende Eichsfelder Urbevölkerung getreu der dritten Strophe der Eichsfelder Nationalhymne:

Nur frischer durch die Adern rollt
Das Blut bei frohem Fleiße!
Und ist die Welt nicht breit und lang?
Hinaus mit Reff und Arbeitsdrang!

So also das mit dem Reff hatten wir ja irgendwie noch ummünzen können auf unsere Räder, aber der Arbeitsdrang - naja, wir lassen halt die Beinmuskeln arbeiten, das reicht. Ausserdem können sich andere ins Bein sägen, wir brauchen unsere noch.






Auf dem Anstieg (logisch) störten Maik irgedwelche Geräusche an seinem Rad. Das sollte sich im Laufe der Veranstaltung wiederholen, ich vermute mal, die Verschnaufpausen kamen gelegen ;-)






Oberhalb der sich nicht im Waldesdickicht zeigen wollenden Ruine Altenstein fuhren wir gen Rachelsberg, dessen (zwar mir bekannter und geschätzer, leider akut unbenutzter) Downhill sich neuerdings mit einer Hinweistafel ziert.










Man darf hier erfahren, dass es eine "Eichsfelder Schweiz" gibt. Ergo haben die Wellen der Werbetexter-Industrie nun auch den letzen Winkel eines verträumten Niemandslandes erreicht. Wanderer stehen wohl auf "Premium-Wege". So sei es drum. Hauptsache, ihr kippt uns nicht die Trails mit Kies zu. Zumindest die Ausschilderung ist nun westlich (hessisch) gestaltet.

Es ging weiter auf dem Kolonnenweg Richtung Hesselkopf, mit Abstechern zu verfallen Mauern des Forsthauses Goburg und zu einem Zeugnis der Marienfrömmigkeit der eichsfelder Katholiken.














Schließlich erreichten wir den höchsten Punkt des Eichsfeldes, die Gobert (543m).






Und dann auf dem Kolonneweg zum Aussichtspunkt Uhlenkopf






sowie dem Stasi-Tunnel mit (gefühlter schwarz-weiß-) Erinnerung an zum Glück vergangene Tage






Hier verließen wir denn auch das Eichsfeld, um unsere dunklen Trail-Leidenschaften im (ganz-knapp-) Hessischen zu fröhnen.






mit schönen Aussichten,






alten Kalköfen,






prä-christlichen Opfertischen






erstaunlich hellen Löchern,






sowie Salzfrauen visuell und körperlich










... gleich gehts weiter ...


----------



## ohmtroll (7. April 2014)

Also weiter ...
Thomas L. Tafelsilbertrail (OSM: "Grenzweg" von der Silberklippe) wurde leider ausgelassen, da wir weiter mussten. Und zwar nach Kella hinunter.














Im Ort verläuft der Eichsfeld-Wanderweg, auf dem wir uns wiederfanden, ua. über eine leicht fahrbare Treppe.
Der Talweg führt zur K113. Weiter südlich dann links steil bergauf in Richtung Burgruine Greifenstein, die wir südlich umfuhren (Holzeinschlag auf dem EWW).
In der Talabfahrt nach Großtöpfer kreuzten zuerst zwei Rehe den Weg, bevor uns auf der Waldautobahn ein Pickup überholte. Dieser verlor von der geöffneten Ladefläche einen großen blauen Kanister mit giftigen Spritzmitteln. Der Kanister blieb glücklicherweise heil und wurde von Maik zur Abholung durch den Besitzer am Wegrand deponiert. Gleich rechts vorbei an der Kläranlage Großtöpfer erreichten wir die L1007 in Höhe des Grenzweges.
Mein Magenknurren war zu groß, also Käsebrötchen raus und kurze Pause. In welcher wir auch aus der Ferne beobachten konnten, wie der Turnbeutelvergesser von Pickupfahrer seinen Kanister wiederfand...










Abweichend vom X5/EWW starteten wir bergauf den Kolonnenweg folgend, welcher im Wald nach einer Kurve extem steil wurde. Weiter ging es auf einem Feldweg gen Bebendorf und weiter zum Hülfensberg hinauf.
















Zentrale Wallfahrtsfigur in der Erlöserkirche ist das Hülfenskreuz aus dem 12. Jahrhundert.











Über Döringsdorf






rollten wir wieder zum Kolonneweg und in Richtung Keudelskuppe. Die und ein Besuch der Plesse wurde von uns abgewählt, stattdessen ging die Schussfahrt auf einem Feldweg mit Vmax hinunter zur K502. Am Haus auf der Heide vorbei fuhren wir zum Draisinenbahnhof nach Lengenfeld unterm Stein.
















In der angeschlossenen Gastwirtschaft gibt es hauptsächlich Gerichte für Triathleten: Pommes, Pommes mit Currywurst, Bratwurst. Sowas nahmen wir dann auch zu uns. Als durchtrainierte Sportsleute tranken wir auch keinen Alkohol. Wo die leeren Bierflaschen auf unserem Tisch herkamen, weiß vielleicht der Frank.






Weiter dann zurück nach Hildebrandtshausen und dem X5 folgend vorbei an geologischen Besonderheiten und Ascheresten abgebrannter Reisigscheiterhaufen, den nicht getrunkenen Allohol ab atmend,






nach Katharinenberg. Hier verließen wir den X5 und rollten den Radweg (hier: EWW) nach Diedorf ein.
Wir wechselten beim alten Bahnhof Diedorf auf die ehemalige Bahnstrecke, welche inzwischen einen schönen Radweg ziert.
















Recht entspannt erreichten wir Heyerode und mit dem Torhaus quasi das südliche Ende des Eichsfeldes.






Am Abzweig des Barbarossaweges (sollte einem bestimmten Herren aus der Landeshauptstadt bekannt vorkommen)






plädierte ich für die Befahrung des Rennstiegs und weiter des Dieteröder Stieges im nördlichsten Teil des Hainichs, westlich von Mühlhausen gelegen. Beide Wege waren super, wobei der Dieteröder Stieg  (gekennzeichnet mit einem "V") erstmal ordentlich anstieg, bevor wir durch den Bärlauch surfen konnten.






Zwischendurch noch kurz ein Heldenfoto im Mühlhäuser Stadtwald -






schließlich wechselten wir auf den von diesem Helden empfohlenen Jägerstieg (grünes Dreieck). Ein wahrhaftiger "holy trail", den der Frank da ausgepackt hat!
Da machte es dann auch gar nichts, daß wir einen weiteren Wurzeltrail am Waldrand leicht bergauf strampeln mussten, um zum Cafe Prinzenhaus zu gelangen. Von dort ging es direkt und mit Schmackes zur Popperöder Quelle, an der wir Zeuge der Hebung von Münzschätzen wurden.






Vorbei an diversen Kirchen






erreichten wir den Bahnhof. Hier Tourende.

Fazit:
Strecke und Mitfahrer waren vom Feinsten, das Wetter hat gehalten, wir hamm' uns schöne fix-und-foxi-gestrampelt, einfach eine spitzenmäßige Tour !!!

Die Fotos und nochn paar größer im Album EFQ 4.


----------



## ChurchAngel (7. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Bilder kommen, Text auch. Musste mit Elli erstmal spazieren gehen.


LOOL ...man muss wissen ...
mit Elli haben wir das  Navi vom Maik betitelt, welches lustige Kommentare während der Tour abgab

Tolle Zusammenfassung der Tour!


----------



## ohmtroll (7. April 2014)

Bergauf tretend: "ihre Aktivität pausiert!"


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Bergauf tretend: "ihre Aktivität pausiert!"


Weil zu langsam
Mir tun die Beine schon beim lesen weh. Ich komme dieses Jahr noch schlechter in tritt als letztes Jahr. Und wenn der (Fox)Dämpfer nicht bald von der Wartung kommt sehe ich auch für den 18.4. schwarz. Ist seit Januar weg. Ansonsten Herr Ohmtroll ein klasse Bericht und schöne passende Bilder. Wer im Eichsfeld biken kann braucht doch keine anderen Bikereviere besuchen. Teile eurer Tour waren mir auch bekannt Nur bin ich sie in anderen Touren gefahren. Also wenn im Spätsommer/Frühherbst an eine Wiederholung gedacht ist bin ich gern dabei
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (7. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...
> Am Abzweig des Barbarossaweges (sollte einem bestimmten Herren aus der Landeshauptstadt bekannt vorkommen)
> ...


Immer wieder die Verdächtigen ... 

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (7. April 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn der (Fox)Dämpfer nicht bald von der Wartung kommt sehe ich auch für den 18.4. schwarz. Ist seit Januar weg.
> ...


Was genau machen die Jungs von toxoholic´s mit deinem Dämpfer? Die komplette Inspektion für den RP2/RP3/RP23 kostet 117,00 €, dazu evtl. Buchsen und Bushings. Ist es nicht sinnvoller einen anderen/neuen Dämpfer einzubauen? Einen Rock Shox Monarch R Dämpfer bekommst du für 129,00 €. Ich habe mir den Monarch RL gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Und mein Bike ist auf Empfehlung meiner Werkstatt Fox-frei.


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Was genau machen die Jungs von toxoholic´s mit deinem Dämpfer? Die komplette Inspektion für den RP2/RP3/RP23 kostet 117,00 €, dazu evtl. Buchsen und Bushings. Ist es nicht sinnvoller einen anderen/neuen Dämpfer einzubauen? Einen Rock Shox Monarch R Dämpfer bekommst du für 129,00 €. Ich habe mir den Monarch RL gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Und mein Bike ist auf Empfehlung meiner Werkstatt Fox-frei.


Hätte ich auch gemacht wenn ich geahnt hätte das das so lange dauert. Nur lohnt jetzt kein neuer da ich den ja auch bezahlen muß
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## log11 (7. April 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gemacht wenn ich geahnt hätte das das so lange dauert. Nur lohnt jetzt kein neuer da ich den ja auch bezahlen muß
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Also ich denke die sind dann "besser als neu".  Drück Dir die Daumen daß Du bis zum 18.04. wieder ein fahrfertiges Fully hast. Wenn ich das lese, dann hätte ich bei meinem Fully wohl doch auf Fox verzichten sollen.
@ohmtroll, toller Bericht mit aussagekräftigen Bildern. Wenn sowas mal wiederholt wird, dann wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie......wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt.


----------



## ohmtroll (7. April 2014)

Tobias, wir nehmen Dich gern mit!
Du musst allerdings gewärtig sein, als Protagonist in nachgestellten Szenen aus der Historie des Eichsfelds herhalten zu müssen.
Wenn uns langweilig wird, spielen wir vorchristliche Blutrituale durch, so wie Samstag am Wolfstisch.
Frank hat da ein Foto von, glaube ich.


----------



## ChurchAngel (8. April 2014)

genau ....ich hab die Opferung dokumentiert ..





...einer hat sichtlich Freude dran!


----------



## _torsten_ (8. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wenn uns langweilig wird, ...


Ich kann mich sehr gut an eine Szene erinnern, da blieben in den Grundmauern eines Walpurgisklosters von einem ESK nur ein Häufchen Asche und ein Helm über. Nun ist er ein Auebiker.


----------



## mi2 (8. April 2014)

ach mist wieder verpasst.War gestern auch beim hesselkopf unterwegs.find es toll das da oben mal alles neu ausgeschildert ist!Vieleicht schaff ich es ja mal zeitlich und kann vieleicht auch mal mitkommen. tolle Bilder.


----------



## X-TRIME (8. April 2014)

Absolut saubere Tour !

Sehr schöne Bilder und als Krönung ohmtrolls Begleittext. Da lässt sich doch neben der A... noch ein weiteres Standbein als Reiseautor aufbauen .

Woher kommt denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Mordskondition? Liegts auch an der Feldgieker/Stracke oder nur am Training? Gebt Euer Geheimnis preis!
Mich interessiert mal die reine Fahrzeit. Könnt Ihr die verraten?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (8. April 2014)

Laut Maik's Aufzeichnung betrug die reine Fahrzeit 5h33. 
Wir hatten das Gefühl, recht gut voran zu kommen, aber eine Hetzerei war es definitiv nicht. 
Inklusive Pausen knapp 8h. Das heißt Fotos machen und Quatschen kam nicht zu kurz.
Wir hätten auch beinahe noch den Zug 16.15Uhr bekommen, sind aber dann noch Kaffee trinken gegangen.
Ich habe mich vor der Tour und währenddessen gefragt, wann meine Oberschenkel in den Pudding-Status übergehen.
Aber irgendwie hat es gepasst. 
Wir drei sind leistungsmäßig ähnlich drauf, aber keine Top-Trainierer.
Hauptsache im Winter ein paar Kilometer gefahren, dann geht das schon.


----------



## Maik68 (8. April 2014)

Wir drei waren wirklich annähernd leistungsmäßig gleich gut drauf. Die Tour kam mir auch nicht so heftig vor wie die Daten vorgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (8. April 2014)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Tobias, wir nehmen Dich gern mit!
> Du musst allerdings gewärtig sein, als Protagonist in nachgestellten Szenen aus der Historie des Eichsfelds herhalten zu müssen.



Prima, danke.  Ob meine schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten aber nur annähernd an Dein Leistung herankommen....na das könnt Ihr ja dann beurteilen.*grins*
VG Tobias


----------



## olm06 (20. April 2014)

klasse tour 
wenn ihr wieder sowas vor habt wäre ich gern dabei wenn das ok ist


----------



## ohmtroll (27. April 2014)

Im Moment nur Hausrunden ...


----------



## wienerle77 (16. September 2014)

Hallo und servus!
Bin neu im Eichsfeld und immer nur alleine radeln macht keine Laune. Jemand noch hier?


----------



## mubchen (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, bin aus MHL und fahr hier meistens Stadtwald, Hainich, Treffurt, Lengenfeld u Stein, Heldrastein oder  Landgraben. Öfters auch im Harz, Kaufunger Wald und Eisenach. Da bei uns unter Einwirkung von Rückefahrzeugen und dauernden Regengüssen eigentlich alle spaßbringenden Varianten versiegt sind, wollt ich meinen Horizont mal ein bissl ins Eichsfeld erweitern. Wie sieht es da bei euch aus mit spaßbringenden technischen Trails? Diese Ohmberggeschichte hier am Anfang der Threads sah ganz interessant aus. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal einklinken und 'ne Runde mitfahren?! Also gebt mal laut!


----------



## ohmtroll (25. März 2015)

Eichsfeldwanderweg westlich des Tagebaus Deuna:.








Zwischen Reifenstein und Hüpstedt kann man praktisch nur die Forststraße benutzen, Rückewege und der obere Dünwanderweg sind z.zt. großteils hinüber. Und das seit November.


----------



## wienerle77 (25. März 2015)

Ein Bild wie zur Zeit überall in Thüringen !


----------



## Maik68 (25. März 2015)

So sieht es bei uns im Stadtwald an einigen Ecken aus.
Es sieht nicht überall so aus aber diese Bilder finde ich trotzdem schrecklich.


----------



## wienerle77 (26. März 2015)

Ich finde aber es ist schlimmer als letztes Jahr! Und da wurde schon viel gerückt! Es wird auch überall Holz geschlagen! Fahr mal vom Werratal nach Hig, in jeder kleiner Schlucht, bis zu jedem Felsen. Echt krass! Weiss nicht so recht ob man das mit nachhaltiger Holzwirtschaft noch rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (26. März 2015)

Maik68 schrieb:


> So sieht es bei uns im Stadtwald an einigen Ecken aus.
> Es sieht nicht überall so aus aber diese Bilder finde ich trotzdem schrecklich.


Wieso? Da geht doch der Trail mitten zwischen zwei Schluchten entlang. Und man kann sogar Reifenspuren erkennen ...


----------



## ohmtroll (26. März 2015)

Maik68 schrieb:


> So sieht es bei uns im Stadtwald... aus...


Ich meine darüber etwas in der Zeitung gelesen zu haben, inklusive Foto von der "Begehung" durch "Experten".
Da gehen so viele Städter spazieren, daß man es nicht unter den Tisch kehren kann und Lösungen anbieten muss.
Zur Zeit wird bei uns am Kley gearbeitet, nachdem der Mittelberg dran war. Nach dem Einschlag dort hat man sich (immerhin!) scheinbar "bemüht", die Rückegassen wieder glatt zu ziehen.

@_torsten_ : Die Mountainbike-Spur ist 100% illegal - wie die Harvester-Spuren zeigen, ist der Weg nicht befestigt. (!!!)


----------



## _torsten_ (26. März 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_torsten_ : Die Mountainbike-Spur ist 100% illegal - wie die Harvester-Spuren zeigen, ist der Weg nicht befestigt. (!!!)


Im Grunde hast du Recht. 
Aber du weißt ja nicht, ob der Biker den Weg vor der Befahrung mit einer Kreuz- oder Spitzhacke auf seine Tauglichkeit untersucht hat.


----------



## Maik68 (26. März 2015)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich meine darüber etwas in der Zeitung gelesen zu haben, inklusive Foto von der "Begehung" durch "Experten".


Bei der Begehung war ich dabei. Die Stelle auf meinem Bild liegt jedoch etwas abseits der normalen Wandertouren.
Auf dem Ibergplatto zwischen Kurfürsten Stein und Klöppelsklus sieht es aber auch schlimm aus. Und hier kommen viele Wanderer und Touristen vorbei.


----------



## wienerle77 (27. März 2015)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Bei der Begehung war ich dabei. Die Stelle auf meinem Bild liegt jedoch etwas abseits der normalen Wandertouren.
> Auf dem Ibergplatto zwischen Kurfürsten Stein und Klöppelsklus sieht es aber auch schlimm aus. Und hier kommen viele Wanderer und Touristen vorbei.



Das war aber auch schon Ende Dezember so!


----------



## Maik68 (28. März 2015)

Und so sieht es auch jetzt noch aus. Nur ohne Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik68 (28. März 2015)

Ich habe heute, bei schönen Wetter, mal eine spontane Tour von Heiligenstadt nach Worbis und von da über den Kanstein zur Burg Bodenstein gefahren. Zurück ging es dann über Hundeshagen und Leineradweg. Der Trail am Kanstein ist klasse, obwohl ich ihn nur bergauf gefahren bin. Hier fahr ich bestimmt noch mal hin und dann fahre ich den Trail abwärts. Vor dem einsetzenden Regen war ich wieder Zuhause. Einen Track hab ich leider nicht aufgezeichnet.

Gruß Maik


----------



## wienerle77 (28. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht! Da war ich noch nicht bisher!
Habe mich heute nur in Niedersachsen rumgetrieben, Seeburger See und Göttingen! Und auf dem Weg dorthin zum Bahnhof kam dann der Regen, zum Glück nicht so schlimm.
Der Wald in Niedersachsen sieht aber genauso beholzt aus wie der in Thüringen.


----------



## Jana87 (13. September 2015)

Hallo ich bin auch aus dem eic und neu hier


----------



## Kasebi (14. September 2015)

Jana87 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin auch aus dem eic und neu hier


"Nachwuchs" bei den Eichsfelder Bikern. Das wird sicher solche "Alten" Knochen wie Ohmtroll, Rahmenbrecher und Sketcher erfreuen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Jana87 (14. September 2015)

Na dann...


----------



## ohmtroll (14. September 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Das wird sicher solche "Alten" Knochen wie Ohmtroll, Rahmenbrecher und Sketcher erfreuen.



Alte Knochen passt. Marco habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht gesehen und der sketcher wohnt mittlerweile im niedersächsischen Ausland.
Gestern habe ich einen ziemlich jungen Biker im Lindei bei Bernterode gesehen. War zu schnell für mich... alte Knochen...
In HIG und Umgebung fahren einige vom OWE rum (http://ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=98&Itemid=524), sprich Maik, Heiko, Ingo und Micha. Die wären gute (nette) Ansprechpartner. Beissen auch nicht...


----------



## Jana87 (15. September 2015)

danke da werd ich mal schauen


----------



## wienerle77 (17. September 2015)

Willkommen Jana !


----------



## saschki (17. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich bin neu im Südeichsfeld. War die letzten Jahre in Franken, genauer in Nürnberg unterwegs. Da gab es auch schöne Strecken (Schmausenbuck)...

Seit 01.12. nun in Heyerode ansässig. Wie dem auch sei, ich suche etwas Trainingsanschluss...

Würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen. Cheers


----------



## mubchen (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo Saschki, meine Kumpies und ich fahren viel über Heyerode, wir kommen aus Mühlhausen. Ich war erst heute wieder dort. Wenn du magst, können wir uns ja mal ein bissl austauschen. Schick mir doch z.B. ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschki (17. Januar 2016)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Hast ne PN.

Gruß


----------



## ohmtroll (5. September 2016)

Der Dün beginnt sich gerade herbstlich zu färben, da lohnt auch mal nur 3 Stunden hin- und zurück zu klampern.
Vom Gerteröder Sportplatz (im Bernteröder Wald) führt ein schöner Fussweg hinab nach Gerterode.







Die Gerteröder Mirabellen schmecken übrigens ausgezeichnet (da vollreif).
Von dort nach Deuna zum Dünkreuz mit Blick auf den Eichsfelder Kessel.






Weiter zum Steinbruch hinauf. Die in OSM eingezeichneten Wege darin sind schon wieder passe, da weggebaggert. Das Teil soll sich ja in Zukunft weiter nach Osten ausdehnen - aber erstmal wird nach Westen gebaggert.






Kein typisches Eichsfelder Radwegschild bei Zaunröden (ist ja auch schon UH) :






Die alte Bahnstrecke nach Beberstedt:






Kennen sicher nicht so viele Eichsfelder: Hohes Kreuz nordwestlich Beberstedt, beim Modellflugplatz:






Wie das im Echsfeldlied so benannt ist: Noch ein Kreuz an der Osterkuppe über Breitenworbis:






Der beginnende Herbst ist die schönste Zeit zum Mountainbiken im Eichsfeld...


----------



## wienerle77 (5. September 2016)

Coole Fotos!
Haste mal ne Route (gpx) dazu?


----------



## ohmtroll (5. September 2016)

@wienerle77  PM unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Maik68 (7. September 2016)

Hallo ohmtroll, deine Bilder haben mich auf die Idee gebracht auch mal hier wieder was einzustellen.






Ich bin heute von Heiligenstadt zum Hockelrain gefahren, weiter über den schönen Trail nach Dingelstädt, Werdingshäuser Kirche, Heuten,
Mittelberg zurück nach Heiligenstadt.











Hier die Werdingshäuser Kirche.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. September 2016)

Ich glaube, man sollte mal wieder eine gemeinsame EIC-Runde fahren. Aber eine für alte Herren ...


----------



## Maik68 (8. September 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man sollte mal wieder eine gemeinsame EIC-Runde fahren. Aber eine für alte Herren ...


Ich glaub ich bin dafür


----------



## _torsten_ (8. September 2016)

Maik68, am Samstag geht´s erst mal für eine Woche in die Reschenpassregion und die We bis einschl. 09. Oktober sind auch schon wieder verplant ...


----------



## ohmtroll (9. September 2016)

@Maik68 Die Eichsfelder Mountainbike-Wege sind für alte Herren gut geeignet. Auch wenn es etwas langsamer hoch geht, sind sie genauso schön wie früher. Ich fahre eher spontan in der Woche mal 3 Stunden. Termine finden ist scheinbar schwieriger geworden, Sa/So bei mir oft mit Arbeit/Dienst/w.w.i. belegt. Im Moment ist zb. im Oktober bei mir nur So 16.10. nichts eingetragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik68 (9. September 2016)

@ohmtroll , @Torsten
Sonntag der16.10. könnte klappen, da hab ich zumindest keine Schicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. September 2016)

Torsten meint auch das könnte klappen.
Wenn ich noch nicht verhört habe...


----------



## _torsten_ (11. September 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Torsten meint auch das könnte klappen.
> Wenn ich noch nicht verhört habe...


Was du so hörst ... tz tz tz
@ohmtroll, nimmst du das in die Hand? Treffpunkt in B-Worbis an der Tanke?


----------



## ohmtroll (11. September 2016)

Apo oder Tanke, ich hoffe Teddy hat nicht wieder Dienst.


----------



## Maik68 (15. September 2016)

Hura, "Alte Herren Tour"


----------



## Maik68 (16. September 2016)

So, der erste Holzeinschlag ist auf dem Iberg bei Heiligensadt schon im Gange.
Wegsperrungengen gibt es natürlich auch. Es ist bis jetzt alles noch im kleineren Rahmen aber die Holzsaison
fängt ja gerade erst an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (16. September 2016)

Maik68 schrieb:


> So, der erste Holzeinschlag ist auf dem Iberg bei Heiligensadt schon im Gange.
> Wegsperrungengen gibt es natürlich auch. Es ist bis jetzt alles noch im kleineren Rahmen aber die Holzsaison
> fängt ja gerade erst an.


So lange der Holzeinschlag nicht so aussieht:






Da war kein Durchkommen mehr.


----------



## ChurchAngel (17. September 2016)

hallo ihr "EICHSFELDER" der 16.10 ist gebongt

back to the roots ...ich bin dabei


----------



## Maik68 (19. September 2016)

Torsten, sowas hatte ich dieses Jahr in der Nähe von Oberhof auch schon mal.
@ChurchAngel, klasse das du auch Zeit hast [/USER]


----------



## log11 (22. September 2016)

@ohmtroll und @_torsten_  , wenn ihr mich mitnehmt dann würde ich mich da auch einklinken wollen.  Das Eichsfeld kenne ich bisher nur von einigen Wandertouren und aus der Motorradperspektive.
Von daher wäre das für mich schon reizvoll.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. September 2016)

log11 schrieb:


> @ohmtroll und @_torsten_  , wenn ihr mich mitnehmt dann würde ich mich da auch einklinken wollen.  Das Eichsfeld kenne ich bisher nur von einigen Wandertouren und aus der Motorradperspektive.
> Von daher wäre das für mich schon reizvoll.


@log11, kannst gerne mitkommen. 
Aber: das wird eine Altherrenrunde.  Auch wenn ihr (Teddy und du) den Alterdurchschnitt halbieren werdet.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. September 2016)

Also ich kenne Eure Eigengeschwindigkeiten, fangt mir bloss nicht an vorneweg rumzuheulen 
Das wird ganz locker 
Ich dachte mir, wir fahren diesmal um den Eichsfelder Kessel - leicht bergab und manchmal winklig geradeaus.
Hauptsache Spass auf dem Trail und abundzu einen schönen Ausblick.
Gestern abend hatte ich auch noch schnell mal zwei schöne Ausblicke:





Hauröder Klippen und




Wilde Kirche.
Das wird ja nun leider wieder früher dunkel - deswegen würde ich am 16.10. spätestens 10Uhr starten wenns genehm ist.
Auf Wunsch auch früher ...


----------



## ChurchAngel (23. September 2016)

ich plädiere für den Start gegen 09:00 Uhr


----------



## _torsten_ (23. September 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Eure Eigengeschwindigkeiten, fangt mir bloss nicht an vorneweg rumzuheulen
> Das wird ganz locker


Vorbeugen ist besser als nach hinten fallen. 


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, wir fahren diesmal um den Eichsfelder Kessel - leicht bergab und manchmal winklig geradeaus.
> Hauptsache Spass auf dem Trail und abundzu einen schönen Ausblick.


Klingt gut.


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das wird ja nun leider wieder früher dunkel - deswegen würde ich am 16.10. spätestens 10Uhr starten wenns genehm ist.
> Auf Wunsch auch früher ...





ChurchAngel schrieb:


> ich plädiere für den Start gegen 09:00 Uhr


Mir ist beides genehm, gerne auch 09:30 Uhr.


----------



## Maik68 (24. September 2016)

Super, past alles! Im Eichsfelder Kessel kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, sodas es für mich also auch vieles Neues gibt.
Erweitert mir doch glatt den Horizont.
Ich freu mich darauf!


----------



## Maik68 (24. September 2016)

@ohmtroll, schöne Bilder! Fahren wir da bei der Tour lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (25. September 2016)

Die Bilder sind vom nördlichen Ohmgebirgsrand, also etwas vom Kesselrand entfernt.
Stattdessen bin ich geneigt die Trails am Dünrand abzufahren.
Eine gestrige Erkundungstour ging nach Deuna zum Dünkreuz, Foto oberhalb:







und zum Tagebau hoch. Dort wird anscheinend am Südrand abgeholzt.






Hmm, ich dachte eigentlich, die Zaunröder hätten sich gegen die Erweiterung in Richtung ihres Dorfes gewehrt und der Abbau ginge eher nach Osten weiter...
Es sieht übrigens so aus, als seien auf dem oberen Dünweg die Motocrosser unterwegs.
Westlich der L1015 bei Hüpstedt habe ich mir den südlichen Düntrail angesehen. Wenn man da mit Schmackes reinknallt, macht es ordentlich Spass, kostet aber auch Körner. Hinter Schacht II bin ich nach Norden gewechselt. Der Trail ist auch prima, leider mit etwas Holz bestückt, was gleich (wenigstens teilweise) korrigiert werden musste.






Das sind nach TüWaldGesetz natürlich alles Schiebestrecken, wie Ihr wisst...
Alte Burg runter wird Euch gefallen (zu schieben).

@Maik68  weisste Bescheid.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. September 2016)

Schieben ist doof. Dürfen wir auch tragen?


----------



## Maik68 (26. September 2016)

Klar, ich weiss bescheid


----------



## Maik68 (26. September 2016)

@ohmtroll , schöne Bilder, sind wir da nicht schon einmal bei der Eichsfeldquerung lang gefahren?


----------



## ohmtroll (26. September 2016)

@Maik68 Sehr wenige Meter (Dünkreuz-Steinbruch), zum Teil andersrum (oberer Düntrail), aber Alte Burg und Steinbruch sind Schnittpunkte, das ist richtig...


----------



## baumiks (5. Oktober 2016)

@ohmtroll: danke fürs Bescheid geben. Auch wenn ich den Altersdurchschnitt runterziehe  schließe ich mich gern eurer Runde an


----------



## ChurchAngel (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ...wann geht es nun wo los?


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2016)

Wer auch mal in Göttingen fahren möchte: Wir treffen uns am morgigen Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr an der Schranke "Stumpfe Eiche", da wo der Asphalt aufhört (das ist die Verlängerung der Robert-Koch-Straße nach Norden). Nicht zu hektische Klassiker-Trailtour zum Bielstein nördlich der Burgruine Plesse. Dauer 2 bis 2,5 h. Wer mitwill, melde sich bitte bis 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Maik68 (10. Oktober 2016)

Genau,


ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Hallo ...wann geht es nun wo los?


 wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie wärs mit Abfahrt Tanke 9.30 Uhr?
Oder lieber treffen bei mir vor der Tür 9 Uhr?
Hauptsache Ihr bestellt mal besseres Wetter.


----------



## Maik68 (10. Oktober 2016)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Abfahrt Tanke 9.30 Uhr?
> Oder lieber treffen bei mir vor der Tür 9 Uhr?
> Hauptsache Ihr bestellt mal besseres Wetter.


Ich nehme mal an Tanke in Battern, oder?
Naja, Wetter, wir haben Herbst! Ende der Woche soll es besser werden (laut Wetterbericht)


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Oktober 2016)

Tourabfahrt Sonntag 9.30 Uhr Tanke Breitenworbis:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/51.41239/10.43922

Besseres Wetter ist bestellt, vielleicht kann mich Petrus ja besser leiden als ich Paulus.


----------



## Maik68 (11. Oktober 2016)

Schön, dann sehen wir uns Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr an der Tanke in Battern


----------



## Maik68 (11. Oktober 2016)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Oktober 2016)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?


Ich bin um 0900 beim @ohmtroll und dann um 0930 an der Tanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei halbwegs Wetter bin ich auch dabei. @ohmtroll ,  kann man an der Tanke in Breitenworbis das Auto stehen lassen oder wo parkt man am besten?
@_torsten_ , Ihr fahrt zu zweit? Andernfalls kannst Du gerne bei mir einsteigen. 2 Träger sind montiert.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Oktober 2016)

@log11 Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass Jacqueline aufgrund ihrer Erkältung nicht mitkommen wird. Ich würde daher auf dein Angebot zurück kommen. Ich denke aber, wir telefonieren da noch mal.
@ohmtroll Welches Rad ist angesagt? Ist das Hardtail o.k.?

Edit sagt: Inhalt angepasst.


----------



## log11 (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab meinen Beitrag korrigiert.  Klar, ich nehme Dich gerne mit.


----------



## ChurchAngel (13. Oktober 2016)

ich komm nach battern an die Tanke um 09:15 +/- 10 min


----------



## Maik68 (14. Oktober 2016)

@ohmtroll Welches Rad ist angesagt? Ist das Hardtail o.k.[/QUOTE]
Das ist für mich keine Frage, ich fahre eh nur Hardtail


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Oktober 2016)

@_torsten_  : Ich nehme die bunte "Analoge Halluzinelle".


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Oktober 2016)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich keine Frage, ich fahre eh nur Hardtail





ohmtroll schrieb:


> @_torsten_  : Ich nehme die bunte "Analoge Halluzinelle".


Ihr habt mich überzeugt.


----------



## ChurchAngel (16. Oktober 2016)

War ne coole und tolle Tour!
Besonderen Dank an den Wegeguide mit vielen Trails!

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Maik68 (16. Oktober 2016)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> War ne coole und tolle Tour!
> Besonderen Dank an den Wegeguide mit vielen Trails!
> 
> Bilder folgen...


Ich schließe mich dieser Aussage an!
Danke an den Guide!


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand´s auch super, mal wieder mit euch eine Tour zu fahren. Danke an alle Mitfahrer und besonders an den Tourplaner. Er hat alles richtig ausgesucht: das Wetter, die Leute, die Runde, die Trails, die Lokation, einfach alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (18. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! Freut mich, daß es Euch so gut gefallen hat. Mir auch... an so einem tollen sonnigen Herbsttag...
trotz zweier nicht alltäglicher Defekte... so viel Spass zusammen zu haben ist einfach super.







Mehr Geknipstes folgt.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Oktober 2016)

So die Herrem sehen ja recht fit aus, da kanns ja losgehen! Der Nebel war schon auf dem Weg zum Lindei hoch sehr schön anzusehen. Von oben am "Heiligen Grab" schauten die bewaldeten  Mittelgebirgszüge aus der Watte heraus. Wir dann hinunter nach Bernterode. Wo die Kirmesburschen im schwarzen Anzug und Zylinder vor der Kirche warteten - gegenrüber wir vor der Schwerdtschen Mühle aus dem 16.Jahrhundert:






Der hier offenbar über der Tür abgebildete Hans Stadermann scheint entweder Franks Vorfahre oder ein Mitglied der WIlden 13 gewesen zu sein!
Dann hinauf zum Panoramaweg am Wald ein tolles Licht:






Und ein super Panorama.






Auf dem Waldweg zum Gerteröder Sportplatz verabschiedete sich mit einem lauten "Knack" eine meiner Zirkonium-Hinterradspeichen - Leichtbau taugt eben auch nach 10 Jahren nix.
Kurzes Weinen (innerlich) und die Entscheidung, per Anruf das Pferd zu wechseln. Also über den Sportplatzpfad nach Gerterode hinunterkullern und drei Minuten in der Sonne warten






Dann kam das Taxi mit dem kleinen Schwarzen (Rocky) und zwei netten Blondinen.






Danke! Danke! Danke! 

Die gerettete Tour ging weiter über Vollenborn und den unteren Dünwanderweg am Waldrand zum Dünkreuz, von dort zum Tagebau hoch und weiter in Richtung Hüpstedt. Der Hüpstedter Waldrand hat einen sehr schönen Trail (sind wir natürlich alles gesetzesgetreu geschoben). Seitenwechsel nach Norden (fahrbar weil mit Laub befestigt!)






in Richtung alte Burg dann die zweite nicht zu alltägliche Panne.






Ups da fehlt doch was.






Aha. Das ist weder topologisch noch praktisch gesehen funktional und musste repariert werden. Die Rettung war nur ein paar Millimeter groß.






Und weiter geht es über die Alte Burg (Blick Richtung Hockelrain)






nach Reifenstein, vorbei an Birnbäumen (!) zum Birkunger Stausee, und kurz vor Kallmerode den geteetren Waldweg zum Scharfenstein hoch.






Trilogie: Käffchen, Süppchen, Bierchen.

Und wieder runter.










Dann war Rollen angesagt: Leineradweg Beuren - Leinefelde, weiter nach Breitenbach, zur Klienbaude hoch, weiter nach Worbis hinunter und einen schönen Weg hoch zum Langenberg bei Kirchworbis.

Die Kicker, Abschwünge und Drops sämtlich mitgenommen,   zur Osterkuppe, Hühnerfarm, Tanke...

Insgesamt 62oderso Kilometer und 1000oderso Höhenmeter, was solls, schön platt und schöner Sonntag!


----------



## ChurchAngel (19. Oktober 2016)

Toller Bericht und noch bessere Bilder!


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Oktober 2016)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und noch bessere Bilder!


Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen. Danke @ohmtroll , das hast du wieder ganz schön gut gemacht.


----------



## Maik68 (19. Oktober 2016)

Tolle Bilder, schöner Bericht! Danke @ohmtroll !
Wann machen wir das wieder?


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Oktober 2016)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Wann machen wir das wieder?


----------



## sgclimber (20. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Bilder, da hätte ich echt Lust mal mit zu fahren!


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Oktober 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, da hätte ich echt Lust mal mit zu fahren!


Hätte man?  Ich habe.  Freue mich auf den Eichsfelder Kessel 2.0.


----------



## Maik68 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich wollte euch einige schöne Bilder vom letzten WE zeigen.
Keine Ahnung warum das hier nicht funktioniert.
Aber schaut mal unter meinen Fotos nach, denn da sind die Bilder hochgeladen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik68 (7. Dezember 2016)

Diesmal hat es geklappt. Hier nun die Bilder meiner Tour durch Nebel und Sonne zu den Dieteröder Klippen.


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo. Ich plane für nächste Woche eine Tour ab Bornhagen/Hanstein Richtung Süden Gpburg -> Kella und wieder Retour zu fahren. Hat jemand in dem Bereich einen Tipp für ein paar nette Trails?

Zwischen Hanstein und Teufelskanzel ist mir bekannt. Auch nach Lindewerra runter kenne ich. Weiter bin ich dort von HIG aus nie gefahren.

Danke


----------



## Maik68 (16. Dezember 2016)

Auf der Gobert gibt es einen schönen Trail mit toller Aussicht zum Rotenstein.
Dann weiter vom Wolfstisch zur Salzfrau läst sich auch schön fahren.
Ich bin auch aus HIG, kann dir das gerne mal auf der Karte zeigen.


----------



## sketcher (22. Dezember 2016)

Maik68 schrieb:


> Auf der Gobert gibt es einen schönen Trail mit toller Aussicht zum Rotenstein.
> Dann weiter vom Wolfstisch zur Salzfrau läst sich auch schön fahren.


... und dann weiter bis zur Silberklippe (Blick Richtung Eschwege) und an der östlichen Kante ca. 5km auf schmalem Trail zur Pfaffschender Kuppe ... und so weiter und so weiter.  

n.b.: Klasse Fotos von den Dieteröder Klippen! Schön, das mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Maik68 (22. Dezember 2016)

sketcher schrieb:


> ... und dann weiter bis zur Silberklippe (Blick Richtung Eschwege) und an der östlichen Kante ca. 5km auf schmalem Trail zur Pfaffschender Kuppe ... und so weiter und so weiter.



So oder ähnlich hab ich das gemeint


----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2016)

Silberklippe und Pfaffschwender Kuppe sind wir mal mit einem Guide aus Großbartloff gefahren.
Das war glaube ich... ähm... vor dem Krieg oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (23. Dezember 2016)

Das muss vor dem Krieg gewesen sein! Ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob vor WKI oder WKII ...
Jedenfalls gibt es diesen Guide in Großbartloff nicht mehr. Der wohnt jetzt ganz woanders.
Aber ich könnte ihn ja mal fragen, ob er nicht vielleicht Lust hat, die alten Wege nochmal unter die Räder zu nehmen.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Dezember 2016)

Hat denn dieser Ortskundige noch Zeit zum Biken? 
Oder ist es ein anderes Hobby (z. B. Flussangeln  ), welches die ganze Freizeit auffrisst?


----------



## sketcher (23. Dezember 2016)

Flussangeln ... höchstens auf dem Trockenen.
Nun, er beschäftigt sich ganz oft mit so handwerklichen Kram.
Kürzlich hat er ein rostiges Damenfahrrad demoliert und mit einem Rollentrainingsdingbums verschraubt, Bretter drumrum und so weiter.
Keine Ahnung, was er damit anfangen will.
Jedenfalls hat man ihn neulich doch noch mal auf einem alten schwarzen Bike schwitzen sehen. Vielleicht besteht ja noch Hoffnung ...


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Dezember 2016)

Ein schwarzes Bike?! Die Thin Lizzy?


----------



## sketcher (27. Dezember 2016)

Die Lizzy ist die einzige, die mir immer treu geblieben ist.


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Dezember 2016)

@sketcher, schönes Foto. Aber ist das so geländetauglich?


----------



## sketcher (30. Dezember 2016)

Torsten, Du weißt doch, wir sind niemals nur zum Spaß unterwegs.

Das Foto stammt übrigens von meiner nächtlichen Flucht aus dem Eichsfeld über die niedersächsische Grenze, gerade als ich die Uniform wechselte und mich der Suchscheinwerfer beinahe erfasste.

Ich wollte diese unselige Annektion meiner Heimat durch die roten Socken nicht erleben (die sogenannte Gebietsreform).
In den Säcken, die die Lizzy da schleppen muß, befindet sich mein gesamtes Hab und Gut.

Gehabt Euch wohl!


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Dezember 2016)

Also ... ich bin meist zum Spaß unterwegs. Ausnahmen bilden nur kleine Schleifen unterhalb vom Possen. Nicht wahr, @ChurchAngel.


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche allen Eichsfeldern und deren Familien einen guten Übergang von 2016 nach 2017. Es kann natürlich auch eine Überfahrt sein. Mögen alle Wünsche und Vorsätze für das neue Jahr in Erfüllung gehen und weitere Unglücke und Verluste fern bleiben.
Gute Fahrt und happy Trails, Torsten.


----------



## ohmtroll (31. Dezember 2016)

@_torsten_ : Heute Nacht würde "Überfahrt" eine Erhöhung der Platten-Wahrscheinlichkeit um ca. 500% oder so bedeuten (und morgen auch).

@sketcher : Dabei kann ich mich erinnern, daß Du jeden Spass mitmachst! Allerdings werden wohl nie wieder Auebiker-Bekehrungsrituale stattfinden. Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns ja bekehren, dem Eichsfeld den Rücken zuzuwenden und mit dem MTB in Richtung Göttingen Trails zu suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues Euch Allen!  

Bekehren ... nee, das lassen wir mal. Trails findet man doch überall. Ich habe hier auch ein paar entdeckt. Die können wir ja mal gemeinsam testen, und dabei die alten nicht vergessen.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Januar 2017)

Ich denke, die hohe Plattenwahrscheinlichkeit ist auch heute noch gegeben. Und das, obwohl doch schon einiges weggeräumt ist.

Eine andere Gegend kennen zu lernen ist immer wieder interessant. Ich fürchte nur, dass meine Liste der offenen Ideen dadurch nicht kürzer wird. Aber, ihr Eichsfelder, macht Vorschläge für Erkundungen und wir Nichteichsfelder werden folgen. So wir die Möglichkeit finden.


----------



## ChurchAngel (8. Januar 2017)

Genau ...will grad starten ....wo bleibst Du?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2017)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Genau ...will grad starten ....wo bleibst Du?


Hast du jetzt ein Bike mit dicken Dingern? Wir waren gestern auf anderen Sportgeräten unterwegs.


----------



## ChurchAngel (8. Januar 2017)

nee ....habe doch die spikes auf dem hardtail ....


----------

